# DVO Onyx SC - OTT Defekt?



## DNheimer (6. Februar 2020)

Hi.
Ich hab ein Giant Reign SX von 2019 mit DVO Fahrwerk.
Nachdem ich die komplette letzte Saison damit verbracht habe und eigentlich recht begeistert von Rad und Fahrwerk war wollte
ich mich vor kurzem etwas mehr an die Feinabstimmung machen. Als ich bei der Gabel die OTT-Einstellung verändern wollte is mir aufgefallen,
dass ich keinerlei Widerstand mehr an dem Stellrädchen habe und quasi unendlich in beide Richtungen drehen kann.
Das Drehen am Rad scheint auch keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Feder zu haben.

Hat jemand mal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

LG und danke schonmal.
Dennis


----------



## hulster (7. Februar 2020)

Du hast das Rad gekauft und nie was eingestellt? Erst jetzt?

Sorry - du, oder dein Händler hat den Einsteller abgeschert. Das geht nicht von selbst. Ist nen Alu-Sechskant, der Innen sitzt. Nicht besonders robust. Die Gute Nachricht - hast nix am OTT kaputt gemacht, ist nur der Einsteller.
Ist mir auch passiert. Neu kaufen und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DNheimer (7. Februar 2020)

Alter...Klar hab ich das Fahrwerk eingestellt. Ich wollte jetzt aber mal ein wenig am Setup verändern und en bisl rumprobieren und dabei is mir das mit dem OTT aufgefallen.

Was genau meinst du denn mit „abgesichert“?
Hast du‘s bei dir überdreht und dann ists gerissen?


----------



## hulster (8. Februar 2020)

DNheimer schrieb:


> Alter...Klar hab ich das Fahrwerk eingestellt. Ich wollte jetzt aber mal ein wenig am Setup verändern und en bisl rumprobieren und dabei is mir das mit dem OTT aufgefallen.
> 
> Was genau meinst du denn mit „abgesichert“?
> Hast du‘s bei dir überdreht und dann ists gerissen?



Sorry - "abgeschert", die Autokorrektur hatte leider sogar bei der Korrektur zugeschlagen.

Ja, überdreht. Ist ne "Sollbruchstelle" damit der eigentliche Einsteller in der Kartusche nicht überdreht wird. Der ist dann nämlich nicht so einfach zu tauschen. 
Hast wahrscheinlich jetzt versucht den vom Anschlag aus zu zählen? Geht leider wirklich ziemlich schnell und leicht.
Passiert einem aber nur einmal. Ich dreh das Ding nur noch mit 2 Fingerspitzen.


----------



## CosmicSports (10. Februar 2020)

Wenn abgeschert, dann den Einsteller am Besten austauschen, inzwischen liegt ein Teflonring innen, um zu verhindern, dass der Einsteller abgeschert werden kann, wenn man die Luftkammer gefüllt hat, es kann jedoch bei Unvorsicht dennoch vorkommen. Daher, wenn man sichergehen möchte vorher die Luft aus der Kammer lassen, da die Feder dann unbelastet ist.

Artikelnummer ist die 1439012

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## prolink (7. März 2020)

mal etwas anderes zur Onyx SC
kann man denn Federweg umbauen mit denn Spacern? hatte die Gabel gerade offen und leider sieht es anders aus. die Lufteinheit lässt sich von unten nicht ausbauen
Spacer gibt es aber zu kaufen Original

edit!! habs gefunden. bei der Onyx ist der verschluss anders als bei der Diamond oder Sapphire
geht doch mit denn Spacern


----------



## hulster (7. März 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> mal etwas anderes zur Onyx SC
> kann man denn Federweg umbauen mit denn Spacern? hatte die Gabel gerade offen und leider sieht es anders aus. die Lufteinheit lässt sich von unten nicht ausbauen
> Spacer gibt es aber zu kaufen Original
> 
> ...



Die Kartuschen gehen immer nach oben aus, aber ganz problemlos. Wenn du das Casting runter hast, haste die halbe Miete.
Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man sich die Krone nicht verwackelt, weil es mit Standardschlüssel/-Nuss relativ knapp ist.


----------



## prolink (7. März 2020)

es geht um die Luftseite wo der Spacer verbaut werden soll und die geht nur von unten raus
für oben habe ich e eine abgedrehte nuss.
hab mir das Manual angesehen, jetzt kenn ich mich aus


----------



## hulster (8. März 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> es geht um die Luftseite wo der Spacer verbaut werden soll und die geht nur von unten raus
> für oben habe ich e eine abgedrehte nuss.
> hab mir das Manual angesehen, jetzt kenn ich mich aus



RTMF ist immer gut. Dann ist es anders als bei meiner Diamond.


----------



## prolink (8. März 2020)

ja hab das Manual zuerst nicht gefunden. die seite ist etwas komisch
habs schon umgebaut. ohne Heißluftföhn bringst denn verschluss nicht auf. da ordentlich gewindefest drauf ist


----------



## SalomonMTBN (14. März 2020)

@prolink - ich bin ein Gabel Newbie und möchte mich auch über das traveln des Federwegs bei meiner Onyx SC 29er drübertrauen. Ich hab mir das Onyx SC Full Service Manual von der DVO Seite angeschaut und find es für mich ein bissl verwirrend, zumindest was das reine "Herauslösen" der nötigen Schritte für die Federwegsverstellung betrifft. Also ich hätte das so verstanden, dass ich zu diesen Zweck NUR die Luftseite oben und unten aufschrauben muss und dann die Luftkartusche mit der OTT Einheit herausziehe. Die Dämpfungsseite lass ich unberührt. Kannst du das aus deiner Erfahrung bestätigen?
Also gemäß Anleitung im Full Service Manual bei der Section A (Disassembly) die Schritte 4, 5, 6, 10, 11,  sowie 13, 14, 17 (diese 3 nur air side) und 18. Danach weiter bei Section C (Travel change), wobei da nur Schritte 48 - 55 und danach wieder ins Casting einschrauben.
Wäre dir - oder jemanden anderen kundigen hier - sehr verbunden, wenn ich das bestätigt bekommen könnte.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (15. März 2020)

Casting abmontieren und nur die Luftseite braucht von unten geöffnet zu werden
Luft ablassen nicht vergessen!!
du brauchst einen Bolzen Schlüssel, anders bekommst du es nicht auf
mit Föhn anwärmen und vorsicht man kann leicht abrutschen und eventuell etwas beschädigen
danach die OTT einheit herausziehen und denn Spacer verbauen


----------



## SalomonMTBN (15. März 2020)

Ok, danke! Das hilf schon mal weiter.
Mit dem Bolzenschlüssel (Punch) meinst du wahrscheinlich das was im Full Service Guide im Schritt 13 und 14 beschrieben ist, oder?!: 
_13. Place a small punch inside the casting as shown. This will dislodge the upper assembly from the casting. 
14. Hit the punch with a rubber mallet to dislodge the upper assembly_ 
Ich vermute mal, dass das Ganze recht fest steckt - daher mit einem Föhn erwärmen?!


----------



## prolink (15. März 2020)

ja denn bei Bild 20-23. 
ist gewindefest drauf. muß dannach wieder etwas rauftun damit es nicht aufgeht
der Föhn erwärmt denn Kleber damit es aufgeht


----------



## SalomonMTBN (15. März 2020)

Ok, besten Dank für deinen Input!


----------

